# "Grosvenor Glasgow" Stoneware Bottle



## exquisiteoaf (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello everyone-

 This is yet another bottle from the group of the group of them I rescued from being thrown out a few years back. 

 I liked this one because it was the only stoneware (is that the right term for this type of material?) one I saw. It has a stamp on the side of it, near the bottom, that reads â€œGrosvenor Glasgowâ€ with the number â€œ15â€ in the middle. Iâ€™m wondering if anyone can tell me what would have been originally in the bottle. I also would love to find out any information on the company named on the bottleâ€™s stamp.

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l78/exquisiteoaf/DSC05368.jpg

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l78/exquisiteoaf/DSC05365.jpg

 Thanks,

 Mike


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 16, 2006)

It appears to be a ginger beer bottle from Scotland.


----------



## rricote (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi I got the same bottle I find it out diving on spanish 1800 galeon  grovesnor 9 Glasgow is this have any  valiu?


----------



## epackage (Mar 15, 2013)

Welcome to the site and thanks for resurrecting this old post, the bottle has little value as they made many of them. People do like to display them but monetarily not much more than $10 on a regular week on Ebay...


----------



## rricote (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks I got 2 moore one its bigger also 3 litres shot glasses tad i got from a 1700 ship


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 15, 2013)

That style and that company didn't come to be until well into the 19th century I think, I'll have to look it up. Yours may have been late throws from an earlier salvage attempt or something. Just a thought.


----------



## rricote (Mar 15, 2013)

man I got this and was on tad boat 1700


----------



## rricote (Mar 15, 2013)

ok this is the one


----------



## rricote (Mar 15, 2013)

also this one tad look like med bottles


----------



## rricote (Mar 15, 2013)

this one to


----------



## rricote (Mar 15, 2013)

here moore


----------

